# Links , programas , diagrama y datos irrecuperables



## felixls (Sep 17, 2009)

La razón del proyecto viene de una mala experiencia con un cargador "inteligente" que compré y me rompió 6 baterías AA, cuando lo abrí para ver que tenía, me encuentro con un triste TIMER DE 5 HORAS!!!.

El problema del corte por temporización es que el cargador no sabe si a las 4 horas 59 minutos se cortó la luz, entonces al volver la misma carga las baterías 4 horas más, entonces pufff, ahi te ves san pedrito....

Luego necesité comprar una batería SLA, y cuando el vendedor me mostró otro cargador "inteligente" y la linda cifra de 90 pesos, dije, es hora de hacer algo aqui....

Entonces este mes estoy construyendo un cargador de baterías universal, es decir, carga todo tipo de baterías (NiCd, NiMh, LiPo (o LiPoly), SLA, Li-ion, etc), todo controlado en forma inteligente por el PIC 16F877A para garantizar el cuidado de la vida útil de las baterías y obtener su máxima eficiencia.

  Les muestro una foto de preview del PCB:






El toroide que se ve en la foto forma parte de un buck converter, y es la clave para poder usar una fuente (24v 5A por ejemplo) y alimentar sin necesidad de cambios de resistencias, mediciones manuales, etc.











Hay una parte de administración desde PC que todavía no termino y permite hacer estos gráficos:







Para más fotos e información, los invito a mi blog.
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/
http://sergiols.blogspot.com.ar/search/label/Univ-Battery-Charger

Esquemáticos y pcb:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24861335/Felixls/UniversalBatteryCharger/MultiBatteryCharger-pub.zip

Código del PIC
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24861335/Felixls/UniversalBatteryCharger/BatteryCharger-src.zip

Código del programa java de control
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24861335/Felixls/UniversalBatteryCharger/battery-charger-admin.tar.gz

Documentación
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24861335/Felixls/UniversalBatteryCharger/BatteryCharger-doc.pdf

Agrego un video del cargador en funcionamiento






Cualquier consulta me chiflan, y no estaría de más un comentario o crítica, jeje


----------



## jam007 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wao, carga cualquier batería hasta  las triple AAA?
Me gusta reparar pero nunca me he atrevido a hacer mis propios circuitos.
Te deseo de las mejores suertes y quien sabe a lo mejor patentes el modelo .


----------



## felixls (Sep 17, 2009)

jam007 dijo:


> Wao carga  cualquier batería hasta  las  triple AAA?



Si, soporta de cualquier tipo. 

*Importante actualización del Firmware* Detecté un error en el algoritmo de carga de SLA y LiXX. El archivo actualizado es :
chargeprocess.c , ya actualicé el archivo de 4shared:

http://www.4shared.com/file/133419765/847fc88d/MultiBatteryCharger-pub.html

Otro error corregido.  Al ingresar al menu setup/temperatura ambiente, se iniciaba la carga y descarga simultaneamente por la falta de inicialización de variables del duty. Archivo actualizado

Ésta es la URL para descargarla (está en PDF)
http://www.4shared.com/file/133948247/924ef203/BatteryCharger-doc.html


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 16, 2009)

Excelente proyecto, me gustaria implementarlo algun dia...

Sigo de cerca el mismo, por cualquier modificacion.

Saludos!


----------



## garzon (Oct 16, 2009)

cordial saludo soy nuevo aqui y este tema es fantastico en serio yo estudio para ser tecnologo en electronica pero es fantastico todo esto quisiera diseñar todo esto pero la otra vez estuve intentando hacer un contador 60 y no pude !!!!!!  que desilucion me dolio pero me encanta todos estos temas en serio y pues estoy leyendo un poco haber si al hacer otro intento me sale el contador ademas tengo que hacer otros mas pero no entiendo muy bien me parece fantastico todo esto gracias por existir gente como ustedes


----------



## lutiky (Oct 29, 2009)

hola muy bueno tu cargador de baterias felixls mi pregunta era si carga baterias de acido-plomo tipo las de auto. realmente muy bueno. gracias


----------



## felixls (Oct 30, 2009)

lutiky dijo:


> hola muy bueno tu cargador de baterias felixls mi pregunta era si carga baterias de acido-plomo tipo las de auto. realmente muy bueno. gracias


Si, de hecho muestro una foto en este post, no la viste?


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

excelente felixls +10... buen aporte


----------



## guillejose (Nov 3, 2009)

como responde a la carga de baterías de plomo ácido?

grAcias


----------



## felixls (Nov 4, 2009)

guillejose dijo:


> como responde a la carga de baterías de plomo ácido?
> 
> grAcias


He cargado dos baterías de auto, una estaba muerta y la recuperó de la sulfatación y la otra la dejó cargada al 100%.

Igualmente no comprendo tu duda, a que característica haces referencia?


----------



## guillejose (Nov 4, 2009)

preguntaba si alguien probo con las de ácido plomo para intentar hacer este proyecto,  lo tienes en simulación proteus también?
gracias


----------



## felixls (Nov 4, 2009)

No. Normalmente no uso simulador, hago los cálculos y luego pruebo en prototipo.
saludos


----------



## guillejose (Nov 4, 2009)

Entonces permite me intentarlo a mi, la simulación en proteus y así ayudar al foro, pronto la colgare en mis siguientes posts.
Me parece muy interesante tu proyecto, ara poco hice cargadores pwm para las baterías de plomo y me parece estupendo que también se pueda hacer por pic, desconozco mucho del tema pero lo estoy estudiando


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 4, 2009)

felixls dijo:


> No. Normalmente no uso simulador, hago los cálculos y luego pruebo en prototipo.
> saludos


Como corresponde! Lapiz, papel y dolores de cabeza los simuladores no son muy confiables...
Muy buen proyecto, te felicito  (lo mismo digo de tu blog, muy prolijo)


----------



## unleased! (Dic 3, 2009)

Muy buén aporte felixls!!!!
Aunque me extraña mucho que no lo pongan en destacados porque lo merece el proyecto

Estube viendo toda la documentación y, me están dando ganas de comprar los materiales y montarlo para mi pequeño taller, aunque nunca he programado un PIC, todo se andará....

Tengo una duda que aver si me puedes solucionar:

Al PIC se le carga el programa en forma de un .hex a través de ISCP con ayuda de algún programa como puede ser el ICprog. En la carpeta donde incluyes el .hex hay un .stc, otro que se llama "makefile", varios mas y también dos carpetas llamadas "include" y "bin". Que hago con todo esto????
Que función cumple exactamente el potenciometro de 10k que está en la placa de la botonera y LCD?

Muchas gracias por todo.
Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (May 29, 2010)

Hola tal vez no esta en destacados por que en la actualidad solo son fotos y explicaciones ya que no comparte el codigo del Pic 16F877 (que por otro lado esta discontinuado en la acualidad).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2010)

Cierto, ese es su último mensaje, así que la única forma de recuperar el código es que alguien que lo haya bajado lo resuba al foro.
Y el tema del Pic obsoleto supongo que se podrá portar una vez que aparezca el código.

En fin, lo muevo de Fuentes a Microcontroladores para tratar de salvar el tema. Esta demasiado lindo como para hundirlo por esos "detalles".


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

la verdad que totalmente de acuerdo vos nilfred buen proyectazo pero que pasaria con felix??

Actualizacion 5/30/2010

Companeros del foro lo que ha sucedido con el proyecto fue que felix se retiro por que el ahora tiene su propio microblogs servicio del twitter y el alli continuo su proyecto y subio inclusive aparte del codigo y una actualizacion con correccion del codigo imagenes del pcb para hacerlo e instrucciones para inclusive el tipo de LCD que se quisiera usar!!

adjunto el link:
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/search/label/Univ-Battery-Charger


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 23, 2010)

Los que se quedaron con ganas de hacerlo, ya pueden comprarlo hecho, algo salado comparado con otro lado pero completito.
Lo que si, me queda la duda: ¿Cuanto sale hacerlo?


----------



## quiquerulo (Oct 3, 2010)

Estimado Felixls no he podido descargar el programa del microcontrolador, tambien entre a tu blogs que por ciento esta muy bueno pero tambien he tenido el mismo problema. Inclusive con otros proyectos, no se como se hace para descargar los archivos. Si es podible comunicarnos por mail te agredeceria o me indiques como hacer para descargar el cargador y otro proyecto.


----------



## felixls (Dic 2, 2010)

Para los que deseen armar el cargador universal desde hoy publico el código fuente y el compilado.

http://www.4shared.com/file/-cg4Mfit/BatteryCharger-src.html

La licencia es Creative Commons http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/



> You are free:
> to Share — to copy, distribute and transmit the work
> to Remix — to adapt the work
> 
> ...



Que significa que son libres de copiar, distribuir, transmitir y modificar este trabajo, bajo la única condición de publicar el trabajo realizado, las modificaciones realizadas y reconocer el autor original ( y de donde fue obtenido).

saludos.
P.D.: Me costó encontrar el tema, recuerdo que lo había publicado en otra sección.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

felixls dijo:


> P.D.: Me costó encontrar el tema, recuerdo que lo había publicado en otra sección.


Dale una leída al post #24 

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2010)

Lo moví de Fuentes de alimentación buscando expertos porque el PIC ya no se consigue y el código no estaba disponible.
¿Podes sugerir un reemplazo para el PIC?


----------



## felixls (Dic 3, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Podes sugerir un reemplazo para el PIC?



Podría ser cualquier 18F(con cambios en el hardware) que tenga uno o dos pwm , un 18f2550 o 4550, y de paso lo podrían adaptar para que se conecte por usb en lugar de serial.

saludos.


----------



## manyamigo (Feb 8, 2012)

Saludos...
Tengo una batería que me trajeron desde la China....  se la debe cargar a 29,2V,,,, 
Estoy desarrollando un cargador de baterías para esta guiándome en el esquema de cargador universal.......
Estoy usando un Boost Converter pa elevar el voltaje de 24 a 29.2V
Lo que no comprendo es como puedo variar la corriente de carga de la batería???


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 25, 2012)

felixis te hago una pregunta sobre el cargador que de paso te digo que esta espectacular, estoy haciendo algo similar pero que a su vez sea balanceador para poder cargar paquetes de baterias.
Corregime si me equivoco por favor la electronica analogica no es mi fuerte jaja .
Si yo quisiera por ejemplo cargar una bateria de Li-Ion deberia cargarla a una tension constante de 4.2v y una corriente constante supongamos que mi bateria sea de 2400mAh deberia cargarla a 1200mA, entiendo que variando el ciclo de trabajo del PWM sobre el gate del MOSFET varias al tension de salida de la fuente buck, pero como limitas la corriente ? 

Muchas gracias y saludos !!


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 26, 2012)

Muchas gracias a ambos muy interesante el grafico me queda mucho mas claro. Solo una pregunta mas, supongamos que tengo la fuente buck como la que tienes en tu cargador, la misma posee cierta tension de salida y mides a su vez la corriente que va hacia la bateria, pero como haces saber cuando la tension en la bateria ha llegado a 4.2v si tu estas dándole supongamos 6V para que la corriente se mantenga ?
Se que son preguntas tontas, me disculpo, pero estoy tratando de entender bien esto 

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 26, 2012)

Si antes te faltó repasar la ley de Ohm, ahora te falta repasar Kirchoff: Las tensiones en un mismo nodo son iguales: La tensión que vas a medir es una sola.
Como tu tensión está limitada en corriente, se dice que la tensión cae.

La verdad que no veo, dada la calidad de tus preguntas, como vas a llegar de donde estas parado a una SMPS de doble lazo de control. Me da la impresión que tu intención es simplificar el tema evitando usar una SMPS 
Leé este tema


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 26, 2012)

Nilfred gracias por tu respuesta. Tenia claro lo de la ley de Ohm lo que no me cerraba era que segun yo tenia entendido era tension y corriente constante entonces no entendia como sin variar mi tension podia lograr variar la corriente ahora me quedo claro .
La tension que voy a medir es una sola, ok, pero no me queda claro es si voy a medir la tension que saco de la fuente o al tension que tiene la bateria, me confunde el echo de que la bateria no solo actua como una resistencia (carga) consumiendo corriente sino que a su vez genera tension.
Con respecto a la fuente ya he hecho una fuente Buck y la tengo funcionando con un micro pero tengo esas dudas agradezco desde ya la ayuda que me estan brindando 

Saludos !!


----------



## judex (Mar 27, 2012)

una pregunta, la bobina es una bobina toroidal con nucleo de ferrita?.
disculpad porque no se mucho de bobinas, pero si no es toroidal, tambien vale?, o tiene que ser toroidal?


----------



## Chico3001 (May 10, 2012)

Links actualizados.... y tema destacado... 

Gracias por tu aporte felixis!!!


----------



## arias887 (Jul 31, 2012)

Esta pagina esta como buena, la dejo por si acaso
[ http://www.ukai.com/baterias-li-ion/ ]


```
http://www.ukai.com/baterias-li-ion/
```

Y hablando un poquito mas...
Yo tengo como 50 baterias de li-ion, todas de celulares,toooodas recicladas, y destapandolas me di cuenta que la gran mayoria, las mas actuales porque las mas viejas no, traen un cxto por dento que se encarga de "administar" la carga/tension de la celda de lii-on y yo lo unico que hago para cargarlas es conectar las baterias, atraves de ese cxto "adminiatrador", a 9Vdc junto con un regulador de corriente a poco menos de 400mA con LM317 porque solo tenia 4 resistencia de 3.3Ω a 1W para 4 cargar 4 baterias...

Sus cxtos "administadores" hacen que...
Si la celda esta descargada por debajo de los 3V, pufff, automaticamente deconecta la celda de la fuete...
Si la celda esta cargada por encima de los 4.3V, MAX 4.4V, tambien puff, automaticamente deconecta la celda de la fuete...

Y ya eso es todo lo que tengo por compartir


----------



## arias887 (Ago 4, 2012)

Una duda...
Puedo cargarlas en serie sin quitarle su cxto "admin"...
Teniendo en cuenta que todas las baterias tengan la misma carga...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 4, 2012)

No conviene... porque no todas estan en las mismas condiciones, pueden tener el mismo voltaje pero la capacidad (mA/h) es diferente en todas... lo que va a hacer que algunas se carguen mas rapido.


----------



## arias887 (Ago 4, 2012)

pero suponiendo que tienen la carga, ya que tengo 7 batrerias BMC-3 y me gustarias hacer 2 Packs de a 3 cada uno....

perdon las baterias son Nokia BLB-3...
Y no tengo como 50 si no 70 celdas, contaditas, de li-ion...
Pero ni idea de que hacer con ellas ...
y a esto es lo que yo me refiero...
Hacer el pakc de 3 celdas *iguales*, en este caso BLB-3, como se muestra en le .pdf...
Suponiendo una cirriente de carga igual para todas porque estan en serie..
Y el voltaje se divide igual para cada bateria y cuando una de las 3 se cargue full su cxto "admin" desconectara la bateria y por lo tanto la serie quedara en cxto abierto y las otras 2 celdas no se terminaran de cargar... 
Que hago....

En la 3° imagen se ve fisicamente el cxto "Pack 3 celdas"....


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 2, 2013)

Al estar todas en diferentes condiciones lo mejor que podes hacer es conectarlas unicamente en paralelo y armar una fuente conmutada step up, con un mc34063 es sencillo. No le tengas miedo a las fuentes conmutadas 



Ah y de curioso... de donde sacaste tantas baterias?!?!


----------



## nuk (Abr 21, 2013)

hola ing. felixls quería preguntarle sobre como puedo programar un cargador 
(me explico)

 yo quisiera programar un cargador como el de usted pero no sabría en donde empezar
no se si fuera mucha molestia una pequeñita definición básica a que se dedica el pic
o en que características de las baterías me puedo basar para comenzar a realizar un
proyecto mas pequeño
desde ya muchas gracias por el tiempo prestado

PSD: mi intención no es pedir el programa ni nada de eso, solo quisiera que alguien pueda
orientarme de que mas o menos tengo que programar o en que información me puedo basar
hojas de datos, etc.

saludos


----------



## juniorcm03 (Oct 6, 2013)

hola amigo me parece interesante tu proyecto y quisiera armarlo pero no puedo descargar tu documentacion :/ una ayuda porfavor y si me puedes pasar informacion de el tipo de carga y el porque no se puede cargar simplemente con una simple fuente regulable


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 30, 2014)

hola, 


enhorabuena por el proyecto, está muy interesante y muy currado. me gusta.

pero mira, yo necesito montar una batería de 12 voltios y 10Ah. Me da igual si es de litio o ni-mh o de uranio, lo que me gustaría es que fuese económica y tuviese yo un cargador a mano.

llevo ya tiempo leyendo y mirando precios, y por lo visto las baterías de litio salen mucho más económicas con respecto al rendimiento que ofrecen.

yo tengo pilas ni-mh y un cargador que hice gracias a este foro. pero todo apunta a que necesito utilizar litio.

el problema que tengo, es que no tengo ni idea de como se cargan, y sinceramente, tu proyecto es de *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* , pero yo lo veo súper complejo para mis conocimientos y tengo límites al respecto.

por eso solo quisiera saber, si hay alguna forma de hacer un cargador más específico para lo que necesito, independientemente de si es universal o inteligente... lo que yo necesito es saber montarlo bien y que no me rebiente la batería en la cara o me queme la casa...

por si acaso hay alguna forma, y tienes necesidad de saber más, te cuento la batería que quiero hacer:

la idea es comprar packs de 2 pilas de 3.7V y 2.5 Ah, por lo que habría que hacer 4 celdas en paralelo de 4 pilas de 3.7V@2.5Ah. Por lo que tendría, por celda: 14.4Voltios y 2.5Ah (conexión serie) y 10Ah si conecto esas 4 celdas en paralelo.

Ya te digo, el cargador de ni-mh/ni-cd lo hice en una noche, puedo decir que incluso tenía todos los componentes en casa e hice 2, uno en la pcb y otro copiando en placa.

Pero esto amigo mío, es la hostia, pero demasiado complejo para mí...

espero que haya alternativa.

gracias, de verdad.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 30, 2014)

> Me da igual si es de litio o ni-mh o de uranio


A las baterias no les da lo mismo... a cada una le gusta que la traten diferente jeje.


----------



## abeltomillo (Jul 31, 2014)

jejejeje ya me imaginaba ya que si no no dirian q*ue* son de litio, mercurio o cadmio...


----------



## Printpix (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola felixs pido permiso construir el cargador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2014)

Printpix dijo:


> Hola felixs pido permiso construir el cargador?



Si la información se encuentra contenida en el Foro es de *"Libre acceso"*, no hace falta permiso alguno


----------



## Printpix (Ago 1, 2014)

Es cierto lo que pasa, leí el último y me repase al inicio pero ya escribí antes jejeje...perdón amigo!!  

Ingeniero felik  como estás, he gastado, he armado , he bajado hex, he checado bien y nada funciona el LCD no prende nada  espero tu respuesta ing. felix mi LCD es 16x2. 
Saludos!!


----------



## Printpix (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola ! Por fin ya he echo andar mi cargador de batería, me costó mucho trabajo en repasar todas las pista sin descansar dia y noche ! He estudiado todo el esquemático, también cómo funciona, veo que es muy facil, muchas gracias Ing. Felix por compartirlos.    Estoy muy feliz !

Funciona bien éste proyecto cargador universal.
Las batería que he cargado funcionó :
Bateria de 9 voltios @ 100 mAH Cargado.
Bateria de 12 voltios @ 2.2 AH Cargado.
Bateria de 12 voitios @ 17 AH No los carga nada solo aparece voltaje de 12 voltios y la corriente en 0 mA durante 15 minuto aparece END 
Bateria de 6 voltios @ 2.9 AH Tampoco, no los carga.
Necesito archivo actualizada en hex.
Quiero aprender AVR sin molestar a nadie.

Saludos a todos y Felix, que Dios quiera estés viendo todos los que hace.


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 12, 2018)

hola a todos se que llego muy tarde para este tema y esque quiero armar este cargador pero el problema esque no puedo descargar los archivos por niungun lado...felixls segui tu proyecto en este foro y en los demas pero no se puede descargar los achivos al parecer ya no existen si serias tan amable de decirme como puedo obtener la imformacion para armar el cargador ya que hoy por hoy tengo cerca de 50 celdas de litio 18650 recicladas de las baterias de laptop y quiero descartar las que ya no sirvan realizando proceso carga y descarga para asi separar las celdas inoperativas...tu proyecto es facinante y se asemeja mucho al cargador llamado IMAX B6 que lamentablemente en peru es dificil de conseguir asi que si me puedes ayudar a armar el que voz hicistes y que te quedo impecable......gracias de ante mano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2018)

Fijate aqui de una sola 18650 :

Modulo Cargador De Bateria Litio Tp4056 - Electrónica, Audio y Video en Mercado Libre Perú

Y aqui de varias : 

Modulo Cargador De Cuatro Baterias Litio en Mercado Libre Perú


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 13, 2018)

Tengo la necesidad de armar ese cargador es por eso mi preocupación por hacer saber para qué me puedan ayudar, lo que sugieres por mercado libre no me.serviría de mucho es más tengo ya unos cuantos TP4056 , pero lo que necesito es realizar pruebas de carga y descarga de las celdas y visualizar y medir el valor de la carga y la acumulada total, el proyecto de felixls es justo lo que busco es por eso que quiero su apoyo ya que los links de descarga ya ni están disponibles o ya no existe los archivos.

En verdad les digo si alguien me pudiese ayudar con éste proyecto se que no se puede comentar en otro lado del foro ya que este tema se trata aqui asi que si alguien ve éste mensaje me podría ayudar a conseguir la información de éste proyecto, de verdad es de gran ayuda.


----------



## osmelfb5 (May 28, 2021)

Buenas Tardes Amigo se que ya este post tiene unos años me gustaria saber si alguien o el autor del articulo puede Compartir nuevamente los adjuntos que antes existian por la razon de que los enlaces estan caidos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas gente. Antes que se muera el post, podrian reubicarlo? Tengo los archivos originales del primer post (sin actualizacion, solo los primeros).




Publica aquí mismo los archivos o link´s y algún Moderador se encargará de ponerlos en su lugar


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 29, 2022)

Buenas gente.

Dejo acá los archivos originales que fueron subidos por @felixls .

Cabe aclarar que desconozco si los tengo actualizados hasta el último archivo, ya que no puedo comparar por los enlaces caídos.

Así que les toca revisar todos los archivos, leerse éste tema completo y el del exforo *uControl*, e ir comparando (con lo comentado en los post), los códigos y el PCB.

Importantísimo ANTES de armar nada, leerse TODOS los post, ya que allí se mencionan los errores, pero NO la solución a los mismo.


----------

